# Michael Ellis DVD



## Bob Scott

The Power of Playing Tug With Your Dog. 
I really like this one and I've ony been through the first of the two volume set.
I think it would be an exceptionally good training DVD for those that have to train on their own.


----------



## chris haynie

would you say its worth giving money to Ed?

i called there once and spoke to him and then swore i'd never give him a penny, but i have heard a lot of great stuff about the Ellis DVDs


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Not a big fan of the supplier either...but finally broke down and decided just like anything else in dog training.........sometimes you just gotta see past the bs and put up with the "evils" in order to gain some knowledge. After reviewing the films.....definitely worth it in my book.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

chris haynie said:


> would you say its worth giving money to Ed?
> 
> i called there once and spoke to him and then swore i'd never give him a penny, but i have heard a lot of great stuff about the Ellis DVDs


Chris,


Sadly YES 
The two Ellis videos are the best in my collection. I'm looking forward to the rest of the series. In all fairness I've had a few
run in's with Ed in the past BUT recently he seems to have
mellowed out a bit. He is supporting/promoting and practicing Michaels techniques and I think that is a good thing for the sport.


----------



## Patrick Cheatham

Love it and the power of training with food. It can be a slow process IMO. But the results and working between dog and handler are great.


----------



## chris haynie

awesome.

i just ordered the 3 pack with tug, food and marker dvds online. i have heard from pretty much everyone i have asked that the ellis tug and food dvds were well worth it. ed might be a good guy but i was kind of suprised how rudely i was treated when i called in to ask a question about stocked items and shipping times, as i was interested at one time in thier website affliate program. it was kind of nice that the owner of the company was answering the phone, but rude customer service really irks me. 

what other Ellis dvds are available? where are they available? any others in production or scheduled to be made?


----------



## Matthew Grubb

I have both.... love them.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

chris haynie;161455
what other Ellis dvds are available? where are they available? any others in production or scheduled to be made?[/QUOTE said:


> HI Chris
> 
> None others that I am aware of. There is supposed to be a
> DVD about Focused Heeling next and then I think one on
> the Retrieve. If you've ordered the DVD package I'm sure you'll be put on Ed's email list


----------



## Diana Abel

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris,
> 
> 
> Sadly YES
> The two Ellis videos are the best in my collection. I'm looking forward to the rest of the series. In all fairness I've had a few
> run in's with Ed in the past BUT recently he seems to have
> mellowed out a bit. He is supporting/promoting and practicing Michaels techniques and I think that is a good thing for the sport.


I agree, good DVD's. I have only watched the food reward DVD so far and the quality of audio isnt the best but Im still glad I bought them. I like Mike's methods and you get a lot for your money, they are long!
Diana Abel


----------



## Bob Scott

This is about the DVDs alone please! 
Thank you! 
I'll be watching the second in the set tomorrow.


----------



## Bob Scott

Finished the 2nd of the two DVD set. 
It really goes into a lot about the out. Applying correction without loosing drive. The dog self rewarding on the tug when using the wrong one or using one improperly. Lots more!
The last 10-12 mins Of Michael playing with/imprinting a small pup was a blast to watch.


----------



## Amy Swaby

While there aren't any other dvd's there are some streaming vids

http://leerburg.com/videolistcat.php?cat=Michael Ellis


----------



## Megan Bays

How does the Michael Ellis DVDs compare with the Flinks and Balabanov ones?


----------



## Amy Swaby

Megan McCallister said:


> How does the Michael Ellis DVDs compare with the Flinks and Balabanov ones?


I'd like to know this as well because at least in the case with the Balabanov ones these are a whooole lot cheaper. i could never reconcile shelling out that much money for a single dvd.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Amy Swaby said:


> I'd like to know this as well because at least in the case with the Balabanov ones these are a whooole lot cheaper. i could never reconcile shelling out that much money for a single dvd.



Where are you buying them?
The newest Balabanov DVD's are $76 for a 72 minute retrieving DVD (dowel included)

And $70 for the 55 minute Motion/ send out DVD

vs $65 for the Ellis DVD's at 3 1/2 and 5 + hours?


----------



## Nicole Stark

Megan McCallister said:


> How does the Michael Ellis DVDs compare with the Flinks and Balabanov ones?


I found that Michael style provides a more complete picture, which enhances the learning process. What I mean is its one thing to get the DVDs and regurgitate what you've been told but not really understand what you are saying. He seems to provide the tools to not only emulate what you see but to be able to understand the fundamentals that support the methods.


----------



## Bob Scott

Lots more explinations of the whys and why nots in the Michael Ellis ones.
He goes into much more explination of handling the tug. Selecting the tug. HOw NOT to get bit. :lol: 
All around better IMHO!
I wil add that The Power of Playing tug With Your Dog is a two DVD set.


----------



## Diana Abel

I can't wait to watch the second one. I hope he adds more videos in the future. Has anyone heard if he plans to? I have enjoyed his DVD's more any others I have watched. He has a real knack for teaching.


----------



## Amy Swaby

Diana Abel said:


> I can't wait to watch the second one. I hope he adds more videos in the future. Has anyone heard if he plans to? I have enjoyed his DVD's more any others I have watched. He has a real knack for teaching.


They plan on releasing a Michael Ellis heeling dvd through Leerburg sometime in the first quarter of this year.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic

I have all 4 of the Balabanov ones and 1 of the Ellis ones.

With the knowledge about dog training in general and more knowledge about my 21 months old GSD - if I had to make a choice right now (I wish I could) I would get Ellis DVDs.

"Pound for pound" I think his DVDs are better suited to my style of trainingand interacting with my dog.

Balabanov DVDs are excellent too, no question, I have gained a lot of knowledge from them, but again if I had a choice I'd get Ellis and stick with it.

Balabanov DVDs were well worth the money I spent on them, Ellis DVDs - while I wouldn't call them "better" as that is very subjective, I'd say are more suited for wide range of handlers, experienced, dumbasses, novice, advanced, ones that "did some stuff", beginners, intermediates etc... all can get good stuff from it.

Yes, I am not exactly thrilled bout the vendor either, the guy is a grouchy asshole, I'll gladly put up with his grouchiness if that makes me a better dog owner, trainer and handler and it makes my dog better - life is too short to focus on people I have only spoken over the phone about, read on the internet and heard about.

These are honest to God my opinions, I got no horse in this race, if someof you are on the fence go with Ellis.


----------



## Dave Cartier

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> I have all 4 of the Balabanov ones and 1 of the Ellis ones.
> 
> 
> 
> "Pound for pound" I think his DVDs are better suited to my style of trainingand interacting with my dog.
> 
> 
> 
> These are honest to God my opinions, I got no horse in this race, if someof you are on the fence go with Ellis.


IMHO. I have a couple of the sets of the Ellis DVD's and can say I like the way he trains. It is in line with how I like to work with a dog. 

The DVD's are just like going to one of his seminars. Lots of information for everyone at all levels of training. He explains it in pretty simple terms, but not dumbing it down at all.


----------



## Bob Scott

To break it down as simply as I can, I think Mike Ellis gives better explinations and why then Flinks or Balabanov. A better teacher of people.


----------



## Amy Swaby

Bob Scott said:


> To break it down as simply as I can, I think Mike Ellis gives better explinations and why then Flinks or Balabanov. A better teacher of people.


I have already seen that in a clip where he's talking about why he doesn't believe dog's understand people upping standards for speed before rewarding.

http://leerburg.com/playem.htm?name=flv/12-31-09-news.flv


----------



## Ben Thompson

I was watching those Leerburg videos last night the free clips that someone posted. They seem very informative, I liked the ones he was talking about the different dog sports how they are different how they are similar its all new to me.


----------



## Mike Lauer

i have the first one (food) and the quality of the physical dvd is so bad it makes it unwatchable
it studders and stammers, freezes up
and its not my player as i have gotten dvds from ed before
hope you dont get a bad run like i did


----------



## Connie Sutherland

I got one one time that the menu had a problem connecting to the various "chapters." That is, they could be watched only in order, and not by choice. 

I just emailed LB at [email protected] and told them, and they sent me a new one. I returned the bad one, which was extremely inexpensive to mail (they weigh very little).


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel

I did order it yesterday and I am so looking forward to trying the DVD on my new puppy. Pele. Excerpts I have seen from Leerburg and Michael's website look very informative


----------

